# Dr Chris on This Morning about to discuss IVF



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Not sure what element is about to be discussed just caught a brief into convo.

Jennie
  x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Not sure if anyone else saw this; Nothing that we don't already all know about:- Dr Chris was discussing some recent newspaper article detailing maturing embroys before implanting can give more sucessful results.

Jennie
  x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have added the info from the guardian yesterday in the what the paper's say section

I will add a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130083.0
/links


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

This is what he was talking about ..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/thehealthnews.html?in_article_id=516934&in_page_id=1797

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Yeah

just seen it well nothing new to us there...................... but not all clinic go to blasts


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Missed it. Oh well. Fairly informed anyway.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you didnt miss much it was a brief mention on the article nothing major

xxx


----------

